# Emergency prayers please, Dede's baby Katie



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Please, please.......emergency prayers for Dede's baby Katie.

Dede just called and was almost in tears, frightened half out of her wits. Baby Katie has just had a seizure. Dede called Derek at work to come home and rush them to the vet. She called the vet to make sure they would be ready for her when they arrived. She lives half an hr. or more away from the vet so it is going to be a few minutes before Katie gets medical attention. Please pray for Dede that she can hold it together and for a medical miracle for baby Katie. 

Will update as soon as I know something. 

*Dede we love you and we are praying for you and your sweet baby. Love you, ~Pat, Charles and Sassy


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, how scary. :grouphug: Sending prayers her way. Let us know what the problem is.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Dede will be in my thoughts. Please tell her to make sure the food and treats that Katie is eating do not have rosemary in them when you speak with her, Pat. I truly believe that is a REAL problem.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

OH NO! Oh Im praying so hard for Dede and Baby Katie rayer: oh dear God please let baby katie be ok rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791035


> Please, please.......emergency prayers for Dede's baby Katie.
> 
> Dede just called and was almost in tears, frightened half out of her wits. Baby Katie has just had a seizure. Dede called Derek at work to come home and rush them to the vet. She called the vet to make sure they would be ready for her when they arrived. She lives half an hr. or more away from the vet so it is going to be a few minutes before Katie gets medical attention. Please pray for Dede that she can hold it together and for a medical miracle for baby Katie.
> 
> ...


Oh No! I'm so sorry Dede! I hope you and Katie both are O.K. and Katie will be just fine. I will pray so hard that it is a one time thing and that the vet will know what to do for her. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Love and hugs to you both,
Dee and Shoni :wub: :wub:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! I hope baby Katie will be OK! :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Many prayers are headed your way, Dede and Katie!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Most definately. I will keep Katie and Dede in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Katie and Dede rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Katie is in my prayers. Hang in there, Dede.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! Not Katie - no, she's still just a baby. rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers being sent. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg, i hope and pray that she is okay


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:smcry: rayer: I hope Katie is okay. Please keep us updated as you learn more info (which I'm sure you will).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

rayer: Prayers for baby Katie.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

All my positive, healing thoughts--I hope it was just a fluke. Poor DeDe and baby...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just could hardly believe my eye seeing this post! Poor Dede must be beside herself!! Have already and will continue to pray for little darlin Katie that all will be OK and this is just a one time thing!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Katie!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH no,  poor Katie & Dede. I surely know how scary that is. I'll be praying rayer: rayer: rayer: for little Katie.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 14 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791085


> rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Katie![/B]


 pRAYERS for Katie? Any news yet?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I am just in disbelief and can't believe this is happening to Katie and Dede. What in the world is going on with so many of our precious babies falling ill? Please let everything be okay. Praying as hard as I can. rayer:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im praying that baby katie will be fine after this episode!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh nooooo! I hope she'll be OK. rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It has been 1.5 hrs. since Dede first called and I have not heard any news yet. Still praying that baby Katie will be ok and that Dede doesn't get ill from the stress.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

rayer: for baby Katie and Dede


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I just said a prayer for baby Katie and Dede. This is just awful. I can't imagine what poor Dede & Derek are going through.

My prayers will continue to be with them. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no, I hope it's nothing too bad!!! Prayers for Dede and baby Katie :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

praying for Dede rayer: and Katie rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow I hope it's something minor and is an isolated incident. I was just reading a pm she sent me earlier. I hope she is ok. rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh not baby Katie! Praying like crazy for them both. Hang in there Dede and stay strong.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no......I will say prayers for Baby Katie and DeDe. Pat, please keep us informed......we love that dear little baby so much!!! DeDe, you hang in there..... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still crying over the loss of beautiful Jack. 

Please God, I pray all is alright with baby Katie and Dede.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

adding sweet baby Katie to my prayers....


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll definitely be praying for Katie and Dede! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: I hope Baby Katie is okay, I love her very much!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Please, please let little baby Katie and Dede be ok, I will say prayers for all and let this be a one time thing. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I will certainly do my share of prayers for Dede and Katie. They will be my first and last thought in the morning and evening until Katie is better. Please keep us updated Pat. I just can't imagine something like this happening to a nicer lady then her. 

God Be With Her.

Thanks,
Mimi


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh no! This is just not fair!! Please keep us updated...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dede just got home............she said that Katie was still out of it when they arrived at the vet's office. She was lathargic, wobbly, white gums and the vet could tell she was still confused. So they have checked her into the hospital and are running tests. I guess it will be a few hours before the test results are in, but at least she is at the hospital so they can keep a close eye on her. 

*Dede says thanks to all who are praying for her and little baby Katie.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe poor think we are praying hard for this little one and mama - i just hate when a little one is sick


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Please, Lord. Please, dear Lord, take care of baby Katie. Oh my! I can't believe this is happening. Dede, my heart goes out to you. Your sweet baby just has to be okay. Hugs


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791157


> Dede just got home............she said that Katie was still out of it when they arrived at the vet's office. She was lathargic, wobbly, white gums and the vet could tell she was still confused. So they have checked her into the hospital and are running tests. I guess it will be a few hours before the test results are in, but at least she is at the hospital so they can keep a close eye on her.
> 
> *Dede says thanks to all who are praying for her and little baby Katie.[/B]


Oh, Pat, I am almost in tears thinking about what Dede is going through right now. I am so grateful that you are keeping in touch with Dede ... and, I know Dede is, too. 

Please tell Dede that she and baby Katie are in my prayers full-time. And, also, please tell Dede that I send her my love and hugs. 

Marie


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 14 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791157


> Dede just got home............she said that Katie was still out of it when they arrived at the vet's office. She was lathargic, wobbly, white gums and the vet could tell she was still confused. So they have checked her into the hospital and are running tests. I guess it will be a few hours before the test results are in, but at least she is at the hospital so they can keep a close eye on her.
> 
> *Dede says thanks to all who are praying for her and little baby Katie.[/B]


Little Katie is in my prayers. I know how terrifying this is. rayer:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh dear...I hope the test results are good news and Katie is home soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Please tell Dede that her SM family is praying for her little Katie.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope it's just a slight case of hypoglycemia.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It must have been so hard for Dede to leave her precious little Katie at the hospital.  Prayers & hugs for Katie,Dede & Derek. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Prayers and hugs for Dede and Katie.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Katie, I am praying for you. Dede, hang in there! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Dede and Katie. This must be terrifying for Dede, esp after Chloe. I hope we get a good update soon. :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Prayers and hugs for baby Katie and her Mom Dede rayer: May she be better very very soon.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: Prayers and hugs for Dede and baby Katie I hope your able to give noselicks and tailwags again very soon. 

Much love, 

Leslie


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! I'm just about in tears for them all. Hugs to you all and my prayers are with you. I'll be thinking about you and praying for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh no! I hope and pray that everything will be ok with (baby Katie) rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh no - I can't believe this! :smcry: Poor little Baby :wub: Katie - I hope it's something easily treated - maybe a reaction to something she ate, or some shots? And poor Dede - she must be going out of her mind! Sue is so right, it's awful to have to leave your baby at the hospital! Please Pat, send Dede lots of good thoughts and :grouphug: :grouphug: , and please keep us updated when you get any news...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Pat. God willing, all will be ok.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*This truly is ....UNFAIR! :crying:

Poor DeDe.....I was just looking at little monkey Katie climbing out of her pen pictures a day or two ago and enjoying them so much.

Prayers for DeDe and for Katie. rayer: rayer: *


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

NOOO! Not Baby Katie!! :bysmilie: I hope she'll be okay. rayer: rayer: rayer:

Please keep us updated on Dede and Baby Katie. :grouphug: I'll be thinking of them both.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got home from work. I'm keeping Dede's baby Katie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Thank you Pat for keeping us updated and please let Dede that her SM family is praying for Katie.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to baby Katie and her family rayer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dee, I am saying my prayers for you and Katie. rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Keeping Baby Katie in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of Dede and baby Katie this morning...I pray she is ok rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: Please hear our prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No, this is NOT the "update" I was hoping to hear.  

Now I just keep thinking about Dede's little sauage, Chloe. :smcry: 

And also the fact that Katie and Ava are the same age scares me to death!!! :new_shocked: 

Please, little Miss Katie, feel better and I hope this was just an isolated instance and not something that will happen again rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying todays update is filled with good news on little Katie! My heart aches for Dede and what this must be like for her! I'm still in shock that this even happened!
Will be checking back.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying that it's just an isolated incident and that baby Katie is home and well soon.
rayer: rayer: 



Debbie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh Dede, we are praying like crazy and sending all our strength to you and Katie.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of Dede and baby Katie this morning. 

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I have been thinking of Katie ... I sure hope she will be OK and that it was a one-time episode ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, no! I am praying so hard for Dede and Baby Katie. I pray that this turns out to be nothing serious and a one time thing. 

I can't believe this. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It makes it so diffucult with Dede being 14 hrs. ahead of us. I won't hear anything else during our day. It will probably be around 7 P.M. our time before I hear a new update. A big hug and thank you to all who are praying for Dede and baby Katie. Here is the message that Dede sent me during the night.......

They have taken blood and the results will be back tmr sometime but he has no idea what caused this seizure. She is very very subdued at the moment. She is very restless etc. she had a little bit of boiled chicken for her dinner but she is definatley not right. Her breathing is very laboured (I will mention this to the vet tmr when I talk to him) her eyes are listless and her whole body is drooping. Oh God I'M so scared. I hope this is just a one off thing but what I dont know what is was. I guess I won't be getting much sleep tonight.

Please keep katie in your prayers until she gets thru this.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, thanks for keeping us updated on Dede and Baby Katie. I can't imagine how scared Dede is right now. 

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for Dede and Katie. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I will continue to pray for baby Katie.

Cathy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying for some good news. Hopefully it's just a strange one time thing and she'll be all better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on baby Katie this morning.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Dede i wish i could help more .all i can do at the moment is pray for little katie . :grouphug: 
thank you pat for the up date ... :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, I just saw this. Prayers for Dede & Katie.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I was just reading the posts this morning..ANY UPDATE ON LITTLE KATIE..SURE HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH HER??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat... I can't make out..... Is little Katie hospitalized or did Dede bring her home? I thought they kept her, but from update #74 seems maybe she's home with Dede?...awaiting blood test results? Seems that can't be and that they'd have her in hosp on IV support...but the notation that Dede stated about telling the Drs about her labored breathing etc seemed maybe she was home with her.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I will keep Katie in my prayers rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Sending SO many prayers, SO much love and SO many thoughts.
Dede, I am so sorry this is happening to Katie and you.
Know that prayers are constantly coming for Katie , I hope she will be ok and they will find out what is going on.


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

checking in for an update. Prayers are continuing.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I'm hoping little Katie is doing well.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! Poor Katie and Dede. Pat, thank you so much for letting us know what is going on. I feel absolutely terrible for Katie. Praying and praying and praying that Katie will be ok. rayer: rayer: Please update when you can.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Pat, thank you for keeping us updated. I have been so worried about little Katie. I continue to pray for her and Dede. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Still praying :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Will continue our prayers for Katie and Dede.......sending them lots of positive healing energy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katie and Dede are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Guess it's only like 3:30 in the morning there right now so I'm sure no newer updates. Still saying prayers for Katie and Dede. She has got to be a wreck right now, poor thing.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh No! I am just now seeing this!

Sending prayers down under! rayer:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh no... rayer: for baby katie...please pull through this... :crying 2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing to keep Katie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: Pat thanks for the update.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Dear Lord... I am just now reading this.. :bysmilie: Dear Jesus, please protect baby Katie. She is so young and needs your healing hand right now lord. Please guide the doctors to find what was wrong and give them the knowledge to fix whatever it is. Please lord, we lift baby Katie up to you and put her in your arms. We know that with you all things are possible. In your name we pray. Amen rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Sending tons of good thoughts and energy your way.... Please let us know whenever you can..


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Praying for baby Katie. Please god let her be okay.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: for Baby Katie.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope Katie's doing ok rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

please let katie be o.k :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read this, sending hugs and prayers for baby Katie :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: . Please Lord smile down on her and Dede.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 08:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791308


> It makes it so diffucult with Dede being 14 hrs. ahead of us. I won't hear anything else during our day. It will probably be around 7 P.M. our time before I hear a new update. A big hug and thank you to all who are praying for Dede and baby Katie. Here is the message that Dede sent me during the night.......
> 
> They have taken blood and the results will be back tmr sometime but he has no idea what caused this seizure. She is very very subdued at the moment. She is very restless etc. she had a little bit of boiled chicken for her dinner but she is definatley not right. Her breathing is very laboured (I will mention this to the vet tmr when I talk to him) her eyes are listless and her whole body is drooping. Oh God I'M so scared. I hope this is just a one off thing but what I dont know what is was. I guess I won't be getting much sleep tonight.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update, Pat. I will be checking in early this evening for another update. 

My prayers continue for both Dede and Katie. rayer: I still can't believe this is happening.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no! I am just seeing this thread for the first time, and absolutely can not believe what I am reading. Praying hard for Katie ... first if all_, _that she is going to be just fine and back to her rambunctious monkey self in no time, and also that Katie and Dede never have to go through this again. BIG HUGS to Dede and Derek; gentle healing hugs to precious angel Baby Katie. Nothing but positive thoughts coming your way ... :wub: :grouphug: rayer: :heart: 

Thanks *so much* Pat, for keeping us up to date regarding her status.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, I can't believe this. I will be praying for Dede and precious Baby Katie. Please, be well little Kaite.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of Dede and baby katie rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dede,
Your whole family is in my thoughts and prayers. I am praying that this is a one time incident maybe she ate something she wasn't supposed to. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

Baby Katie! We're all rooting for you! Please get better. rayer:

(((More prayers and good thoughts for Dede and her precious Katie)))


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll be praying for you and baby Katie until we hear good news rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, it's not over yet! This is getting scary now. I'm glad Katie is home, but I'm still worried.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see if there's another update. rayer:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just reading through this post. Sounds scary but I'll add my prayers to all the others and hope that all is well with Dede and Katie. Do I understand correctly that they are in Australia? It will be a bit longer before we hear another update if that is where they are.

Prayers and hugs! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Miki


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: Be well, Katie!!! I'm so sorry she is sick, Dede.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been so busy with relatives here I haven't had a chance to check in till now. I can't believe what I have been reading :smcry: 


Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is breaking. Lord please touch precious Katie, bring healing to her little body,Lord I know you are listening to all our prayers bring comfort to Deede and take away the fear that is surrounding her. Lord I'm believing with all my heart for precious Katie to be healed. I thank you in advance and give you praise. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, I am just now reading about baby Katie. I can't believe this. Please,please,please let her be okay. Will be praying for her to make a speedy and full recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I have just now seen this thread and I, too, shall be praying with all my heart for little Katie's healing. rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh dear God I just saw this thread. I am praying so very hard for Katie and Dede. Please Lord, let baby Katie be ok. Thanks to those of you who can pray so eloquently. It helps those of us who can't. Dear Dede my heart is breaking for you.
Thank you Pat for keeping us informed.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just reading this tonight, prayers are on the way rayer: rayer: rayer: Hope you hear soon from DeDe on Katie and let us know good news.....

Diane


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh NO!!!!! I'll be watching and hoping for good news. Thanks Pat!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post. OMG, but I'm so sad for DeDe and Katie. DeDe certainly doesn't deserve this with everything she went through with the Little Sausage (Chloe).

Sending prayers and postitive energy for a quick recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying and checking for an update. I believe it's about 9:30 a.m. Tuesday morning Dede's time. 

Linda


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm also checking to see how baby Katie is doing.Still praying for a speedy recovery .
Hear our prayer :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just spoke with Dede, she says little Katie seems to feel a little bit better although she still isn't 100% The bloodwork isn't back yet so she still doesn't know anything. She sends love and thank yous to all who have prayed for little Katie.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update Pat!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better. I wonder if that lab has any idea how many people are waiting on the blood results??


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I hope everything's alright with Baby Katie. I know DeDe must be beside herself. This is really scary! 
Pat, thanks for the updates and I hope the next one has lots of good news. 
Hugs and Prayers for that baby.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Paying for you Dede and Katie! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Pat. That news is encouraging. We will all feel better when we have more answers. God be with Dede and sweet Katie while we wait.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 15 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791665


> Just spoke with Dede, she says little Katie seems to feel a little bit better although she still isn't 100% The bloodwork isn't back yet so she still doesn't know anything. She sends love and thank yous to all who have prayed for little Katie.[/B]


Thank you for the update, Pat. I pray we continue to hear that Katie continues to feel better and better. And, that the blood test results bring good news ... that whatever caused Katie to be sick, is nothing serious.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, Pat. You're true blue.
xoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I pray that little Katie continues on her road to improvement~~Pat, did you ask Dede if little Katie's food had any rosemary in it? I agree with Mary Ann, it is a chance that could be the problem. That would be easy to eliminate if any of her food or treats had that in it. I know I may be grabbing for straws but she seemed so healthy........Please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you for keeping us updated. We're all praying for you Dede and sweet little Katie! Get well soon sweetie pie!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm glad to hear she's feeling a little bit better. I hope they have more answers soon. Continued prayers for Katie & Dede. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Thank you so much for the updates, Pat. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

We are all thinking of you, :heart: Sweet Katie, and your Mommie and Daddy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dede's email this morning said the vet had called and they want Katie back in for more tests. I am sorry but that is all I know this a.m. 

Hugs to all who have and who are remembering Dede and little Katie in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update. Katie and Dede are in my thoughts ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Poor Dede and poor Katie. What a nightmare. The unkown if just so awful. Continued prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh little Kate, she is such a love!!! Dede, we are praying for her and I pray the vet knows something soon........please know you are not alone in this! Pat, thank you so much for the updates! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 16 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791877


> Dede's email this morning said the vet had called and they want Katie back in for more tests. I am sorry but that is all I know this a.m.
> 
> Hugs to all who have and who are remembering Dede and little Katie in their thoughts and prayers.[/B]


Thank you for updating Pat. Continued prayers for baby Katie and Dede. rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Still praying for a good outcome. Hope those tests show nothing too serious.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

darn i was so hoping she was out of the woods 


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 16 2009, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791877


> Dede's email this morning said the vet had called and they want Katie back in for more tests. I am sorry but that is all I know this a.m.
> 
> Hugs to all who have and who are remembering Dede and little Katie in their thoughts and prayers.[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for updating us, Pat. I will continue to pray for little Katie.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about Little Katie and I hope they get this figured out soon and get that baby back to 100%. I'm praying like everyone else that this is nothing serious. Its so scary not knowing what's wrong. I feel so bad for DeDe and Katie.
Pat, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Much love and continued prayers for Dede and baby Katie...

Leslie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor little katie ..i pray for some good news soon . :grouphug:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Still rayer: ...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Still praying for Dede and baby Katie rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Pat.
Still praying everything will turn out well.. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you so much for the up date Pat. I will continue to pray for baby Katie. My heart is just breaking for DeDe.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- thanks for keeping us updated.

Still praying and praying and praying for our precious little Katie.

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the updates, Pat. You're a really great friend. :wub: 

Continued prayers for baby Katie. rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope all is well. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she is OK, sending prayers and good wishes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing my prayers for Katie. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Pat thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just checking for any news. Thanks for keeping us posted. I've been thinking about them all alot and worrying. Prayers are still coming!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh my god...


Dear God, please see that nothing bad happens. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update and I'll continue to keep baby Katie and DeDe in my thoughts and prayers. 
:grouphug: 
Thanks Pat and I hope your next update is a good one.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update Pat. I hope Katie is doing better. I will pray the tests show the vets the way to go to help her. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Still praying. I hope they find out something soon from the additional bloodwork. Hugs to ya, Dede and baby Katie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the latest update, Pat. 

I just hope and pray the new tests zero in on what can help Katie get back to normal as soon as possible.

Sending more hugs and love Dede and Katie's way. And, for you, too, Pat. :heart: :grouphug: 

Katie and Dede are in my thoughts and prayers night and day. :heart: rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hopeing all her tests are normal :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was so hoping for better news.

Dede must be beside herself with worry! Come on Baby Katie get better for your mommy!!!

Keeping them in my prayers.

Thanks for keeping us updated, Pat.

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

still praying, Lord keep your precious arms around baby Katie and Deede and Derek


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh I was hoping for some news by now.... Still praying so hard rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pat, we need news. Praying for Dede.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just checking in for an update. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Poor Dede she must be beside herself with worry.I hope her Vet can fix what ever is wrong with baby Katie .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers, prayers and more prayers are going out from NY for little Katie and Dede and her daddy too until we find she is all well again!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Continued prayers for baby Katie & Dede. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers & hugs for Dede & Katie :grouphug: :grouphug: .


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

This time difference STINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still praying for little miss Katie.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I really dont like the time difference either! Still praying and thinking of you guys!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Just checking in. I will continue tp pray for the family. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh darn - was so hoping for good news by now. Baby :wub: Katie just HAS to be OK for Dede. Sending lots and lots of
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and positive thoughts and will be watching for more updates. Thanks Pat, for keeping
us informed.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope to hear good news soon. rayer: rayer:

:grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I received a note from Dede this morning. She had taken Katie back to the vet as requested to have some additional bloodwork done. The vet seems to think Katie suffered a concussion and that lead to the seizure. Dede has no idea how she could have banged her little head, but that is what the vet is thinking at this point. I will speak with her tonight and get the details. 

Again, thanks for all of your warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dede, I continue to pray for you and precious Katie. 
Sending positive thoughts that she will be better and back to herself in no time.

Marsha


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope is was only a mild concussion, and all will fine now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Pat. Of all the terrible alternatives, a concussion isn't too bad as they do heal. I will continue to pray for Katie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dede did say that Katie isn't 100% after the incident, so I hope and pray for a positive outcome.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Continuing prayers for baby Katie. Get well soon. rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope baby Katie's injury is mild and heals quickly! Prayers and love being sent to Dede and baby Katie. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I really hope Baby Katie gets better so that mommy, daddy and all the aunties on SM stops worrying. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks so much, Pat for the update. Praying that little Katie recovers more and more!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Pat could it be from that little booger trying to climb out of her pen when mommy isn't home?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update Pat and I hope when you talk to DeDe tonight its an even better update. I pray Katie recovers quickly and that's the end of it. Bless her heart! 
:grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Lord no, I am now just reading throught this thread, poor Dede and little Katie  
Even though a concussion isn't pleasant I am praying that it's all it is and little Katie makes 
a full recovery real soon rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Sending hugs and thoughts and prayers 
to both Dede and little Katie rayer: :sLo_grouphug3: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in for updates. You are a sweatheart Pat to keep us all informed. Will continue to pray for Katie and will keep checking for updates.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing to send lots of prayers for our precious little Katie!!!!!

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

(Maybe she hit her head while she was practicing being a little monkey. Seriously, she may have fell while trying to climb out of the pen.) :shocked:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

prayers and lots of hugs for dede and katie :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord may your healing hands be with baby Katie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

sending prayers and good wishes for Katie and Dede!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Katie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww. Praying non-stop.
xoxoxo


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 17 2009, 07:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792514


> Pat could it be from that little booger trying to climb out of her pen when mommy isn't home?[/B]


That was my first thought too! 

Miss Katie, you behave yourself young lady and don't go scaring mommy like this anymore! Get well soon pretty girl. Dede, hugs to you sweetie and I hope Katie is all well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Praying hard for a good outcome for DeDe and Katie. rayer: rayer: rayer:*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so very sorry to read about baby Katie  :grouphug: .. rayer: for her and Dede :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so very sorry to read about baby Katie  :grouphug: .. rayer: for her and Dede :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Still praying for baby Katie.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been keeping up on this, although I haven't posted anything. I have been praying for DEDE and Katie. Poor thing. rayer:


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

are there any updates?


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

never mind, I found the other post. I'm glad she's doing better


----------

